# Tips for Microloading 5x5 etc



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

Has anyone got any tips for microloading , chains etc and where to buy , the smallest plates at my gym are 1.25 and always being used , not worried about dead lifts & squats it's barbell curls and rows for 5x5 ,


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

You can get micro plates online ive got a set, seem to remember them being quite expensive though.


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> You can get micro plates online ive got a set, seem to remember them being quite expensive though.


Yes bloody expensive :/ I've read about people using chains and magnets , was hoping someone might be able to point me in the right direction , the micro weights seem to start at £50 if you include the vat


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

What weight would you want? I'm just curious tbh


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> What weight would you want? I'm just curious tbh


Probably 2x .5 500g and 2x .250 , would like to have it there if I stall as even minimal increase is something if you start to plateau


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Jeffers1966 said:


> Probably 2x .5 500g and 2x .250 , would like to have it there if I stall as even minimal increase is something if you start to plateau


just stick some marshmellows on the end of the bar


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

Big ape said:


> just stick some marshmellows on the end of the bar


I knew it was on,y a matter of time before I got some stick ,,, lol


----------

